# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Προβλήματα & Θέματα *πολης και τριγύρω

## koki

1.


```
Host                                                               Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. gw-koko.cha0s.awmn                                               0.0%     8    2.2   2.2   1.9   2.6   0.2
 2. avgi.thanasis.awmn                                               0.0%     8    6.0   7.5   6.0  11.0   1.5
 3. gw-test-link.thanasis.awmn                                       0.0%     8   14.2  11.0   7.9  17.2   3.2
 4. 10.27.228.1                                                      0.0%     8   12.1  10.3   9.0  12.1   1.2
```

& 


```
 mtr -c 10 -r www.awmn 
HOST: marmota                     Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. gw-koki.ifaistos.awmn        30.0%    10    8.2   9.4   6.0  19.8   4.8
  2. gw.panther.ifaistos.awmn     30.0%    10   43.3  45.5  10.6  98.2  35.3
  3. 10.38.117.84                 30.0%    10   88.7 125.0  49.2 226.1  55.0
  4. gw-ns2.b52.awmn              20.0%    10   61.1 102.0  30.1 165.0  55.9
  5. gw-b52.spirosco.awmn         10.0%    10   86.3 111.2  52.3 162.3  36.6
  6. gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn    20.0%    10  116.1 113.4  73.7 187.6  35.0
  7. gw-tenorism.vlsi.awmn        30.0%    10   75.6 132.8  48.4 262.4  69.1
  8. ns.vlsi.awmn                 30.0%    10  146.4 108.1  59.3 146.4  34.9
  9. gw-vlsi.cslab.awmn           20.0%    10  209.6 111.0  53.1 209.6  58.5
 10. gw-cslab.ysam2.awmn          70.0%    10  320.2 359.7 269.7 489.2 115.0
 11. www.awmn                     40.0%    10  429.5 373.2 241.3 447.3  75.6
```

Γιατί πάμε από εκεί? Άλλη στιγμή (πριν λίγο) πήγαμε από Painter-stefanos-jkond-philip633.

Πιστεύω είναι προφανές ότι από mew-alasondro θα πηγαίναμε πολύ πιο γρήγορα.

2. 
(Για όποιον μπορεί να ξέρει κάτι)
Έχει κανείς ιδέα γιατί κάποιο link που παίζει κατα τις (διασταυρωμένες) ενδείξεις στα -56 με -60 και θόρυβο -95 με -100, μπορεί να τρώει φρίκες και να δίνει pings κλάσης από 100ms μέχρι 1500ms ?  ::   ::   ::  

Tώρα το βλέπω ΟΚ, οπότε μπορεί να έγινε κάποιο μαγικό ή μπορεί σε μία ώρα να είναι πάλι χάλια, αλλά δεν μπορούσα να βρω με τίποτε τι θα μπορούσε να φταίει  :: 


3. 
Κάποια εναλλακτική έχει κάποιος στο νου του, σε σχέση με το πρόβλημα 1? Συνήθως οι διαδρομές προς Ifaisto είναι κατά πολύ αργότερες, και καλό θα ήταν να βελτιωθεί αυτό.[/code]

----------


## Cha0s

Λοιπόν,

Το πρόβλημα με το latency ήταν λόγω λάθος firmware που χρησιμοποιούνταν στο ένα άκρο.

Τώρα περνάνε 1000άρια pings με Interval 0.01 seconds με reply 5ms χωρίς κανένα χαμένο πακέτο.

Κοινός το link παίζει κάτι παραπάνω από άψογα.

Για το θέμα ότι δεν πήγαινες από mew είναι μάλλον επειδή είχα κατεβασμένο το link με τον διγενή μέχρι το πρωί.

Τώρα είναι πάλι up αλλά ούτως ή άλλως λόγω hops το bgp επιλέγει να πας από στέλιο ή στέφανο.

Από εμένα παίρνεις routes κυρίως για Πειραιά και τπτ παραπέρα...

----------


## koki

Αυτό περί mew που έγραψες ήταν βλακεία  :: 

Την ίδια ώρα γίναν τα παραπάνω trace  ::  εκτός αν απαντούσες σε λάθος topic

----------


## Cha0s

Και για του λόγου το Αληθές και εγώ από εσένα φτάνω στον server...



```
[[email protected] root]# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  koko.gw (10.26.35.254)  2.357 ms  2.478 ms  2.263 ms
 2  gw-koki.ifaistos.awmn (10.18.213.243)  4.412 ms  4.433 ms  4.477 ms
 3  gw.panther.ifaistos.awmn (10.38.117.73)  13.996 ms  14.303 ms  7.992 ms
 4  10.38.117.84 (10.38.117.84)  38.074 ms  9.747 ms  10.628 ms
 5  gw-ns2.b52.awmn (10.42.44.81)  9.824 ms  43.327 ms  34.286 ms
 6  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.65)  12.493 ms  10.997 ms  8.737 ms
 7  gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn (10.17.119.250)  32.101 ms  10.918 ms  10.492 ms
 8  gw-tenorism.vlsi.awmn (10.87.183.218)  209.419 ms  208.938 ms  325.948 ms
 9  ns.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.129)  556.558 ms  372.858 ms  355.269 ms
10  gw-vlsi.cslab.awmn (10.26.123.85)  262.698 ms  357.183 ms  253.906 ms
11  gw-cslab.ysam2.awmn (10.26.123.94)  399.588 ms  652.974 ms  507.348 ms
12  * * www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  765.234 ms
```

Τα περισσότερα routes τα παίρνω από σένα τώρα



```
[[email protected] root]# route | grep wlan0 | wc -l
    110
```



```
[[email protected] root]# route | grep wlan1 | wc -l 
     17
```

wlan0 = koki
wlan1 = digenis
wlan2 & wlan3 = sinonick & kasiharis που παίρνω 3 routes από εκεί αφού δεν έχουν άλλες εναλλακτικές...

----------


## Cha0s

> Αυτό περί mew που έγραψες ήταν βλακεία 
> 
> Την ίδια ώρα γίναν τα παραπάνω trace  εκτός αν απαντούσες σε λάθος topic


Όντως  :: 

Δεν είδα τι ώρα έγινε το post.

Πάντως και εγώ από εσένα πάω προς το υπόλοιπο awmn οπότε παίζει κάποιο link από dsfak μέχρι mew να είναι κάτω...

----------


## koki

Κάποιο link από alasondro μέχρι mew μάλλον. 
Το 10.27.228.1 είναι ο πρώτος.

----------


## Cha0s

οκ οκ fine!

δεν το έψαξα εις βάθος... υποθέσεις κάνω  ::

----------


## koki

```
marmota:~# mtr -c 30 -r 10.27.228.1
HOST: marmota                     Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. gw-koko.cha0s.awmn            0.0%    30    4.5   3.6   1.9  13.4   2.2
  2. avgi.thanasis.awmn            0.0%    30  387.9 176.4   6.1 539.0 177.5
  3. gw-test-link.thanasis.awmn   26.7%    30  410.4 246.3  10.9 648.7 218.5
  4. 10.27.228.1                  70.0%    30    9.1  13.0   8.6  28.3   8.0
```

Παρακαλώ πολύ τώρα που φτιάξαμε και τα cha0s-koki,koki-painter, cha0s-digenis,cha0s-kasiharis, να σπεύσετε να βελτιώσετε και τα παραπάνω που όλο και κάποιο πρόβλημα βγάζουν!

Άντε να πετάμε εδώ στα Νότια  :: 


Για του λόγου το αληθές:


http://stats.cha0s.awmn

----------


## Cha0s

Το digenis-cha0s ακόμα δεν παίζει σωστά.

Περιμένω να γίνει reset το ap του Θανάση γιατί έχει κολήσει στο κανάλι 1 ενώ έπρεπε να είναι στο 7  ::

----------


## koki

μωρέ αργεί, αλλά μετά γίνεται ακόμα χειρότερο :/

----------


## Cha0s

Που σημαίνει; (τώρα έφτιαξα καφέ δεν έχω ξυπνήσει  ::  δεν παίρνει στροφές το μυαλό ακόμα  ::  ::  :: )

----------


## alasondro

Sorry παίδια μόλις τώρα είδα το topic.
Τα προβλήματα που είχατε τουλάχιστον για να φτάσετε στο http://www.awmn χτες οφείλονταν στο γεγονός οτι είχε κολλήσει ο router μου τουλάχιστον μέχρι τις 7 το απόγευμα.Τώρα είναι οκ και ελπίζω να μην ξανασχοληθώ μαζί του για πολύ καιρό ακόμη...

@jismy 
Τα λινκ μας όλα παίζουν αρκετά καλά απλά τις δύο τελευταίες μέρες για κάποιο αγνοστο λόγο έφαγε κάποιο κολλημάτακια ο router μου με την quagga και στο τέλος παρέδωσε τελείως πνεύμα.

Υπόψην σήμερα πάλι δεν θα περνάτε από εμένα γιατί ο mew κάποιες αλλαγές στον κόμβο του.

----------


## Cha0s

Και μένα προχθές το απόγευμα έπεφτε απανωτά το bgp daemon για άγνωστο λόγο...

Ελπίζω να μην ξαναγίνει στραβή  ::

----------


## alasondro

Α εσείς είστε γρήγοροι .Μέχρι να γράψω ένα ποστ εγώ έχετε γράψει τρία εσείς. ::  :: 

Cha0s επειδή δεν έχω καταλάβει εσύ πέφτεις πάνω στο ap του digeni ?

----------


## Cha0s

Όχι  ::  

Έχουμε bb-link με 2 24άρες Andrew και Netgear (managed mode) από την μεριά μου και ένα Level One AP από την μεριά του.

Δυστυχώς το συγκεκριμένο AP φαίνεται όταν παίζεις πολύ με το Web Interface του να κολάει...

Περνάνε κανονικά τα πακέτα, το κάνεις ping αλλά η port 80 είναι φιλτραρισμένη άμα δοκιμάσεις ένα port scan...

Απλά πρέπει να βγει από την πρίζα και να ξαναμπεί για να ξεκολίσει  ::

----------


## koki

<γκρίνια>

```
 mtr -c 30 -r 10.27.228.1
HOST                                    LOSS  RCVD SENT    BEST     AVG   WORST
ns.koko.awmn                              0%    30   30    0.13    0.14    0.17
gw-koko.cha0s.awmn                        0%    30   30    1.88    3.40    7.82
avgi.thanasis.awmn                        7%    28   30    5.99   45.00  265.74
gw-test-link.thanasis.awmn               47%    16   30    8.39   31.94  101.07
10.27.228.1                              67%    10   30    7.60   28.98   78.25
```

</γκρίνια>

----------


## Cha0s

Το link με τον Διγενή το κατεβάζω μέχρι να γίνει reset το AP του και να γυρίσει το κανάλι 7 γιατί τώρα εκτώς του ότι σέρνεται παρεμβάλεται με το if προς sinonick και δημιουργεί προβλήματα.


Παρακαλώ ο Αντώνης ή ο Θανάσης αν διαβάζουν να κάνουν reset το ap καθώς είναι κολημένο εδώ και μερες...  ::

----------


## koki

http://www.koko.awmn/cgi-bin/smokeping. ... N.Ifaistos

Εάν δε βελτιωθεί κάτι, βλέπω το link να κατεβαίνει, προς δυσαρέστηση αρκετών.
Δεν μπορώ να βλέπω ΒΒ με 50% loss. Και δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο να κάνω από πλευράς μου για το συγκεκριμένο link.



```
iwconfig wlan0
wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"awmn-2030-2035"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.457 GHz  Access Point: 00:09:5B:91:B4:AD
          Bit Rate:5.5 Mb/s   Tx-Power=128 dBm   Sensitivity=1/3
          Retry min limit:8   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=26/92  Signal level=-77 dBm  Noise level=-98 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:433670  Invalid misc:9723726   Missed beacon:0
```

----------


## koki

Kαι επειδή 


```
marmota:~# /etc/init.d/quagga details
Details About The Routes Status:
101 Routes Through wlan0.
16 Routes Through wlan1.
14 Routes Through wlan2.
marmota:~#
```

=> ifdown wlan0



```
Details About The Routes Status:
0 Routes Through wlan0.
77 Routes Through wlan1.
53 Routes Through wlan2.
```

Και ζήσαμε εμείς καλά.

----------


## koki

Για όνομα.. μόλις κατέβασα το link πάω καλύτερα στον Ήφαιστο..

Στέλιο, δε θα το πω καν. 
Νομίζω πως είναι ξεκάθαρο.

painter στο ΑΡ του Ripper στο AP του Ήφαιστου.. και όμως.

Ε οκ :>

----------


## Cha0s

Σε πιο κανάλι παίζατε;

Μήπως από την μεριά του Στέλιου έχει κάποιο άλλο if κοντά στο δικό σας και παρεμβάλονται;

Όταν είχες 50% loss για τι traffic μιλάγαμε;

Άμα ήταν λίγο τότε πάει να πει ότι υπήρχε από κάπου παρεμβολή (όχι από σένα αλλά από αυτόν ίσως).

Με πολύ χειρότερο σήμα δεν είχα 50% packet loss αν δεν με παρεμβαλε κάποιος άλλος...

----------


## Cha0s

Πάντως Στέλιο απότι φαίνεται δεν έχεις όλο το traffic από εμάς που μας έλεγες  ::   ::  

Αντιθέτως δεν έφτασε τις τελεταίες ώρες ούτε το ένα mbit.

Άρα πιστέυω ότι κάποιο άλλο link σου παρεμβάλει το link με κόκι...

----------


## alasondro

Cha0s
Νομίζω οτι το πρόβλημα στο λινκ koki - ifaistos δεν είναι οι παρεμβολές αλλά κακή στόχευση πιάτου από μεριά του Ifaistou

----------


## Cha0s

Τελευταία δεν είχαν στοχέυσει από πλευράς Στέλιου;

Κάτι τέτοιο θυμάμαι...

----------


## koki

Στο όνειρό σου θα το είδες  :: 

Εκτός εάν μου διέφυγε, έκλεισαν πολλοί μήνες αστόχευτοι  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Καλά έκανε και το έκλεισε αν δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα, ίσως δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνει αυτό το λινκ εξ-αρχής.

Νομίζω ότι έχω κάνει σαφές από την αρχή το "πρόβλημα" με τη στόχευση του συγκεκριμένου πιάτου, το οποίο εβλέπε τον Ripper
Τώρα γιατί το link με Κοκι, τι μια παίζει με 3mbit traffic και 0 packet loss και την άλλη έχει 50% packet loss δεν το έχω καταλάβει.
Τα ίδια όμως προβλήματα έχει κατα καιρούς και με τα υπόλοιπα if's οπότε δεν νομίζω ότι φταίει μόνο η στοχευση από πλευράς μου...

Όπως επίσης δεν κατάλαβα και την "δραματοποίηση" του όλου θέματος, την στιγμή που συζητάμε να "σπάσει" το link κλπ κλπ

Μέχρι να βρεθεί εναλακτικός δρόμος, θα επανέλθει το link με Ripper μια από εκεί έρχεται μεγάλο μέρος του traffic (painter - ripper κλπ)
Αν και αυτό παρουσιαζει προβλήματα θα βγει off μια και πλέον δεν είναι και η μοναδική διέξοδος (όπως ήταν πριν) για την περιοχή.
Αυτά...

----------


## koki

Ε δεν υπάρχει δραματοποίηση, απλά αδιέξοδο.

Να σπάσει, να γίνει κάτι, μακάρι!

Απλά όπως σου έχω ξαναπεί βρε Στέλλιο, ότι ο Βαγγέλης (cha0s) έχει προθυμοποιηθεί από το καλοκαίρι να σε βοηθήσει όποτε θες με τη στόχευση!

Απλά υπάρχει μια γενική στασιμότητα στις ενέργειες που έχουν γίνει για να φτιάξει αυτό το link, και επειδή η κατάσταση γίνεται όλο και πιο δύσκολη, η απραγία αυτή έχει καταντήσει πρόβλημα.

----------


## Ifaistos

Δεν σκοπέυω να συνεχίσω το "ξεκατίνιασμα" γιατί εσύ έχεις "ορεξη" Σαββατιάτικα...
Έχω πιο σοβαρά πράγματα να κάνω  ::   ::   ::  

Σου έχω πει πολλά τηλεφωνικά και σε συναντήσεις και αν δεν τα έχεις καταλάβει δεν φταίω εγώ.  ::  

Ελπίζω να βρεθεί άκρη με netfinity/qvbest και να βγει το πολυπόθυτο link για να γλυτωσω και την...γκρίνια.

----------


## koki

Ό,τι πεις  ::  

Δεν έχω όρεξη για κανένα ξεκατίνιασμα. Όρεξη για links σοβαρά, ενίοτε έχω :>

----------


## gvbest

Αυριο παντως εγω απο την πλευρα μου θα κανω το scan προς netfinity (αν με αφησει ο καιρος...) αρκει να ξερω οτι ο netfinity εχει στριψει προς τα εμενα.
Jismy αυτη τη omni που θα εβαζες για λιγο την εχεις βαλει?

----------


## Cha0s

Στα 100-200 μέτρα από την κοκι είναι ο Painter και έχει ap.

Είναι ανούσιο να μπει και άλλη Omni τόσο κοντά  ::

----------


## Painter

@gvbest

Εχω και ένα ακόμα ΑΡ με 24αρα grid και essid awmn-302-panimepani δοκιμαστικα που κοιτάει προς τον λόφο πανί, λίγο πιό αριστερά απο εσένα (όπως κοιτάω). Πολύ φοβάμαι όμως πως αυτός ο λόφος κόβει την αργυρούπολη και δέν θα μας βλέπεις . Η κόκι είναι 350 μέτρα βορειότερα απο εμένα και σε καλύτερη θέση για εσένα.

----------


## koki

Kαι επίσης ο gollum δε μου έχει απαντήσει περί του πανελακίου του Painter :>

Σε όποιον περισσεύει κάτι μη κατευθυντικό, παρακαλώ να μην ντραπεί να το πει  ::

----------


## gvbest

εκανα σημερα το scan και τα αποτελεσματα ειναι τα εξης:

1 AWMN-1704-2331 -74db
2 AWMN-1704-AP -74db
3 linksys -73db (channel 6)
4 linksys -73db (channel 11)
5 Pantokrator -74db
6 techol -80db
7 wlan -83db
8 HELLAS -82db
9 StathisHome -77db
10 Daemons.gr-AP -66db
11 Home_Karava -78db
12 Jerourospito -80db
13 A2 -74db
14 A1 -74db
15 NETGEAR -70db
16 Wireless -75db
17 ΑWMN2198 PANTHER AP -73db
18 fx2 -82db
19 G664T_WIRELESS -84db
20 ChrisWiFi -77db
21 Prokopis NET -75db
22 AnDAK-Lab -79db
23 AP255169 -78db

Πολυ πραγμα ε?? 
Ειχα στειλει και pm στον netfility να γυρισει σε AP και την κεραια προς τα εμενα αλλα δεν το εχει διαβασει το pm ακομα αρα λογικο να μην τον πιανω.

----------


## koki

Αυτά είναι αρκετά αισιόδοξα νέα.

Ελπίζω σύντομα να βρω τρόπο/πατέντα να κάνουμε μια σοβαρή δουλεια με το να δούμε εάν έχουμε οπτική ή όχι.

----------


## Painter

Δυστυχώς οι παρεμβολές απο G, κάμερες, άλλα λίνκς και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο κάνανε το λίνκ μου με Φάληρο να μήν μπορεί να δουλέψει όπως πρέπει (συνήθως δεν δουλεύει κάν).
Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να έχω 2 κατευθυντικά interfaces που ψάχνουν.
Οποιος βλέπει το ΑΡ μου θεωρητικά είναι υποψήφιος, περιοχή που καλό είναι να συνδεθούμε είναι ο λόφος Πανί στον Αλίμο απο την πλευρά που βλέπει Ανατολικά και δέν υπάρχει συνδεμένη στο AWMN παρουσία κόμβων.
Επίσης στα Αστυνομικά της Ηλιούπολης δέν βλέπω κίνηση (πού είσαι Τάκηηηηη) όπως και περιοχές στην Αργυρούπολη Νότια/Νοτιοδυτικά απο εμένα που τώρα έχουν μόνο clients.

----------


## Cha0s

Γιαυτό χθες που ήταν down το link του Τάσου - Στέλιου όλο το traffic πέρναγε από μένα;

Το link με κόκι είναι στα τελευταία του εδώ και 2 μέρες και περνάει με το ζόρι 1 Mbit και είχε fullάρει τελείως χθες!

έφτασε περί τα 4 second το latency  ::   ::  

Μια χαρά!

χαχαχα

----------


## Ifaistos

Μην της λες τέτοια γιατί θα σε "λιβανίζει" για κανά έξαμηνο.... άσε που μπορει να φωνάξει εμένα να ανέβω στον ιστό σου για να σου φτιάξω το link  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

Χο Χο Χο Στέλλιο...

----------


## Cha0s

Κοκι έκανες τίποτα από την μεριά σου;

Ανέβηκε το σήμα αλλά λίγο...

----------


## koki

Nop.. και με τον Στέφανο έχει πέσει το σήμα μου.

Τι γίνεται  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Μάλλον το avatar σου φταίει!

Βάλε τίποτα πιο έυθυμο ντε να αναίβουν ψυχολογικά και τα links σου!  ::   ::

----------


## koki

Οκ, τώρα έκανα ατμόσφαιρα  :: 

Purple Rain, Purple Rain...

----------


## vegos

> Purple Rain, Purple Rain...


Aπό ροζ, το γύριζες στο μωβ;

----------


## koki

```
marmota:~# ping -f -c 3000 10.26.35.253
PING 10.26.35.253 (10.26.35.253) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- 10.26.35.253 ping statistics ---
3000 packets transmitted, 3000 received, 0% packet loss, time 11021ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1.752/3.766/46.032/3.399 ms, pipe 4, ipg/ewma 3.675/3.247 ms
```

θαύματα ο prince λέμε!


```
marmota:~# ping -f -c 3000 -s 1500 10.26.35.253
PING 10.26.35.253 (10.26.35.253) 1500(1528) bytes of data.
.
--- 10.26.35.253 ping statistics ---
3000 packets transmitted, 2999 received, 0% packet loss, time 27971ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 6.409/11.250/76.391/8.170 ms, pipe 5, ipg/ewma 9.326/8.712 ms
```

και... (του τσάκισα τα κόκκαλα)


```
marmota:~# ping -f -c 1000 -s 15000 10.26.35.253
PING 10.26.35.253 (10.26.35.253) 15000(15028) bytes of data.
..........................
--- 10.26.35.253 ping statistics ---
1000 packets transmitted, 974 received, +1 errors, 2% packet loss, time 46751ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 72.908/464.563/803.983/60.003 ms, pipe 642, ipg/ewma 46.797/426.149 ms
```

----------


## koki

Kαι τα αντίστοιχα του Painter, για μία γενικότερη εικόνα


```
marmota:~# ping -f -c 3000 10.20.220.70
PING 10.20.220.70 (10.20.220.70) 56(84) bytes of data.
.
--- 10.20.220.70 ping statistics ---
3000 packets transmitted, 2999 received, 0% packet loss, time 9337ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1.781/3.063/27.570/1.632 ms, pipe 2, ipg/ewma 3.113/3.448 ms
marmota:~# ping -f -c 3000 -s 1500 10.20.220.70
PING 10.20.220.70 (10.20.220.70) 1500(1528) bytes of data.

--- 10.20.220.70 ping statistics ---
3000 packets transmitted, 3000 received, 0% packet loss, time 24901ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 6.265/8.144/20.630/1.592 ms, pipe 2, ipg/ewma 8.303/10.045 ms
marmota:~# ping -f -c 1000 -s 15000 10.20.220.70
PING 10.20.220.70 (10.20.220.70) 15000(15028) bytes of data.
....................................................................................................
--- 10.20.220.70 ping statistics ---
1000 packets transmitted, 900 received, 10% packet loss, time 40954ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 56.816/709.772/972.313/127.187 ms, pipe 24, ipg/ewma 40.995/553.434 ms
```

Έχουμε υπάρξει και καλύτερα όμως  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
Link Quality:20/70  Signal level:-80 dBm  Noise level:-100 dBm
```

Σκατά είναι αλλά τέσπα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

```
mtr -c 50 -r www.spirosco.awmn
HOST: milan                       Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. ns.koko.awmn                  0.0%    50    0.1   0.3   0.1   1.7   0.3
  2. gw-koko-painter.awmn          0.0%    50    4.9   4.8   1.9  23.0   3.6
  3. 10.20.216.1                   0.0%    50   10.4  10.1   4.0  56.1   8.3
  4. 10.20.216.243                 0.0%    50   19.4  19.3   6.4  65.8  13.0
  5. gw-panther.ifaistos.awmn      6.0%    50  725.3 731.4 466.2 985.0 105.9
  6. 10.38.117.84                  8.0%    50  740.1 736.3 463.6 979.9 113.2
  7. gw-ns2.b52.awmn               6.0%    50  800.2 726.9 477.1 1005. 127.4
  8. gw-b52.spirosco.awmn          4.0%    50  711.6 727.7 462.1 1120. 131.1
  9. www.spirosco.awmn             2.0%    50  848.3 732.6 481.9 1098. 119.7
```


Δε γκρινιάζω! Όχι Όχι. Αντιστέκομαι  :: 

Θανάση, εσένα θα σου γκρινιάξω όμως.
Ο Dsfak είναι καλό παιδί και άξιο παλληκάρι και έχει ΚΑΙ προίκα  ::  άντε!

----------


## Cha0s

> Δε γκρινιάζω!




```
                                  Packets               Pings
Hostname                          %Loss  Rcv  Snt  Last Best  Avg  Worst
 1. 10.20.217.193                    0%   14   14     4    3    7     14
 2. 10.20.216.1                      0%   14   14    59    8   44    148
 3. 10.20.216.243                   16%   11   14   353  178  550    989
```



Ούτε εγώ  ::   ::

----------

